# western mount 67981-2 $200



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Western Ultra Mount # 67981-2, I have all the bolts, a few of them were heated to get off so I would recommend new bolts. Mount only does not include receivers.

$200


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Will ship UPS for an extra $20.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Great buy...........


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Still have these someone has got to need them.

$200 including shipping


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

What do these fit on


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Western UltraMount Kit 67981-2 Fits All 1999-2010 GMC & Chevrolet K2500-K3500 Trucks, Including HD


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I still have these. Want them gone.


----------



## Shauncrager123 (Sep 27, 2016)

If u still have these mounts I'm interested my email is [email protected] let me know thanks Shaun


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shauncrager123 said:


> If u still have these mounts I'm interested my email is [email protected] let me know thanks Shaun


2 year old thread...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shauncrager123 said:


> If u still have these mounts I'm interested my email is [email protected] let me know thanks Shaun


I have a set of them if you need them.

Where are you located?


----------



## Shauncrager123 (Sep 27, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have a set of them if you need them.
> 
> Where are you located?


Grand portage Minnesota can u send a picture and how much thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shauncrager123 said:


> Grand portage Minnesota can u send a picture and how much thanks


I will have to go dig threw the loft and drag them out to get you a picture.


----------



## Shauncrager123 (Sep 27, 2016)

OK thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$300

They are basically new, still have the stickers on them

3 pushes on these - truck went out 3 times to plow - 2nd event, tagged a fire hydrant, 3rd event trans blew up... he gave up plowing... I acquired his stuff


----------



## Shauncrager123 (Sep 27, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> $300
> 
> They are basically new, still have the stickers on them
> 
> ...


Perfect how do u want me to send money could u just email me directly my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## DALO (Jan 14, 2018)

hammerstein said:


> Still have these someone has got to need them.
> 
> $200 including shipping





hammerstein said:


> Western Ultra Mount # 67981-2, I have all the bolts, a few of them were heated to get off so I would recommend new bolts. Mount only does not include receivers.
> 
> $200
> 
> View attachment 128795





hammerstein said:


> Western Ultra Mount # 67981-2, I have all the bolts, a few of them were heated to get off so I would recommend new bolts. Mount only does not include receivers.
> 
> $200
> 
> View attachment 128795


 I am interested in getting these. My email is [email protected] - - - Thanks DALO.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DALO said:


> I am interested in getting these. My email is [email protected] - - - Thanks DALO.


This is a 5 year old thread just so you know. The OP has not been back in a few years.

I have a few sets. I will send you an e mail shortly.


----------



## garyankrom (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a 67981-2 ultramount for an 03 2500 Chevy pick up. I'm in Beecher Illinois and can pick up or pay for shipping.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

garyankrom said:


> I'm looking for a 67981-2 ultramount for an 03 2500 Chevy pick up. I'm in Beecher Illinois and can pick up or pay for shipping.


Let me look in the am.

I am 99% sure that I still have at least one laying around.


----------

